# Anyone Know What Part This Is?



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Just a simple vacuum line. You could try to find the part from GM or just get a 1FT. length of hose at an autoparts store.


----------



## Jefe (Mar 21, 2021)

Thebigzeus said:


> Just a simple vacuum line. You could try to find the part from GM or just get a 1FT. length of hose at an autoparts store.


for sure thanks man


----------



## ForgedCrank (Mar 18, 2021)

Jefe said:


> Hey all basically the title. Has a hole in it so it probably needs to be replaced. I got no idea what it’s called tho. I got a 2017 Hatch 1.4L. I just bought the car a couple months ago. I’m not too sure when it happened. Haven’t noticed any problems and no check engine lights or anything. Any help? Thanks 🙏🏾


looks like a dang rat has been in there gnawing on it


----------



## jcountry (May 30, 2017)

Yep. Rodent damage


----------

